# Trying to move house but my husband isnt helping



## MrsRutland (Jan 21, 2009)

At the moment we live in very small 2 bedroom council flat (our landlord lost our house and we didnt get a deposit back and ended up here) I have 2 young children and struggle to get up to the 2nd floor we live a 2 mile walk to the shops and town and I have fallen on the stairs with my babies and me and my toddler have asthma, I am so depressed and desperate to move. We need to get £1500 together and cant get loans/credit cards/overdraft or anything so need to save. In theory according to paper we should of had the money months ago but we are no where near! I asked my husband to get a loan from his boss and he said his boss wouldn't lend him that much because the company isn't doing that great and he would never give him a personal loan (ie from the boss's money not the companies) but then he was saying to his sister that his boss gave him a £1500 personal loan years ago! I told him to ask his boss and he wouldn't tell me why he lied to me. I think his boss would he treats him like a son and is really good. I asked him if when we have half the money if we start looking at houses and find something could he ask his boss then he wouldn't answer me. He is not saving as hard as he should and doesn't want me to get a part time job to help save. he says he wants to move as well but he isn't puttng as much effort into it as I think he should! What should I do to get him to get the money together I know we can afford to pay back the loan but i don't know how much longer I can sit in this flat waiting! We are just a bit crap at saving money


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am like you in that I'm anxious to move but its not due to not being able to afford to, its waiting a few more years to get a full pension ( husbands) so we can have that and medical insurance package and I know how it feels to want to move.
What I'm doing is decluttering in the meantime so when we can actully move, it's easier. You might try that too.


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with Preso, I amin the middle of a move out of this house and find that decluttering alot of unessesary belongings makes it easier. Good luck.


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

I would sell anything of value to help get extra cash. Next get a part time job if he says anything just lay it on the line & tell him that one of you has to do something so your doing it! If he doesn't want to help or gets upset then there must be something more going on with him that he is not talking to you about.


----------

